# Enlarger/Lamp troubles - help?



## Luke (Sep 26, 2006)

Right, it's a very small enlarger, a Durst reporter In fact, and I can't take photos, to post, so I'll be detailed in my description of the problem.
In Summary the problem is such:  My globe/enarger is not evenly dispersing light onto the frame.  It is, dare i say it, uneven!
The globe a standard osram 75 watt globe.  I think it says opal on it, and I'm not sure if that means it's frosted...  It looks exactly like a household light globe, in a lamp or something
It, along with the circular, 'base' that it attaches to, slides in nicely, into the globe compartment of my enlarger.  It simply slides in, much like the neg holder on most enlargers, with no click, or screw action.  This means i can have it half way in, and move the globe.  
I first noticed the problem on my prints, some areas were too light, as if they had been dodged, indicating there wasn't enough light getting to them.
Now, when i test the globe, by sliding it back and forth (on a parallel plane to the floor), in side the enlarger, i notice that there is a band of light that it quite intense, surrounded by less intense light coming through the frame.
I am almost sure this must be a problem with the globe not dispersing light properly, maybe it's not frosted?
Do You think im right? 
What sort of globe do i need?


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2006)

Don't know for sure, it could also be that it's not seated properly.   

Have you run a search for the enlarger's manual?   (Assuming you don't have it.)


----------

